# smallmouth: Hocking vs. Kokosing River?



## Bowjo (May 27, 2006)

I do alot of float fishing on the Hocking River.I have a buddy that wants me to fish the Kokosing river.The Kokosing is alot farther for me to travel.Any of you guys fished both.How do they compare in fish size and numbers.Thank you


----------



## kingofamberley (Jul 11, 2012)

Idk about the Kokosing but the Hocking has simply amazing Smallmouth fishing.


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

I fished a stretch on the Hocking last Saturday where I had...in the past...always hammered smallies. I caught 18 bass, but only two were smallmouth. I lost one other smallie. Pretty weird bag given the area I was in, I wasn't expecting that many largemouths/spots.


----------

